# palafox pier



## Pierjunky2 (Jun 22, 2009)

has any body really fished there? i wanna take the family fishing tonight and dont wanna really go way to the beach.....any tips on what to use for bait and tackle??? thanks for the help


----------



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

Man, go to 3mb. At 3 mile bridge you have your vehicle (read AC). Get as far down as you can - drive to the end, turn around and then find parking.

Get some squid and tie pompano rigs with multiple hooks. You will catch catfish (throw them back), mullet, trout, redfish and who knows what else.

Good times!


----------



## Pierjunky2 (Jun 22, 2009)

how much to get on 3mb???


----------



## iceman28o1 (Sep 27, 2007)

i think it 3.00 per passenger


----------



## Pierjunky2 (Jun 22, 2009)

how much to bring your vehicle?


----------



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

Man, I think if you pay $3 to take your vehicle (and passengers) you will be one of the very few who pays to go out there. I usually put $5 in the envelope but I always see people ride right past the place to pay.


----------



## Pierjunky2 (Jun 22, 2009)

okay thanks for the help....should i use any kind of leader?


----------



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

Leader wouldn't work with a multiple hook rig.


----------

